# I don't know if I can bear the news.



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My life may be over. Mama June is dating a child molester and Here Comes Honey Boo-Boo is over for good. TLC dropped it. May God help us all.

TLC Cancels ?Here Comes Honey Boo Boo? in Wake of Child Molestation Scandal


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Once again, God PLEASE Save This Great Republic...


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think he just did!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Are they celebrities or something? I don't get it.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Are they celebrities or something? I don't get it.


Consider yourself lucky.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Agree with Kahlan. That show will kill your brain cells faster than vodka.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Vodka is good for your brain


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Faster than reading the Congressional Record.....


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Vodka is good for your brain


Not if you drink it like that crazy guy in town who lives under a bridge! On a serious note, I have heard alchohol in MODERATION is good for the heart and brain.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Ask any Kozak, very long life-spans. 103 and 105 for the latest relatives who passed recently, horilka (like vodka) is an elixir haha and drunken singing.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Ask any Kozak, very long life-spans. 103 and 105 for the latest relatives who passed recently, horilka (like vodka) is an elixir haha and drunken singing.


I've seen you mention horilka a few times now. What is the difference between it and vodka? I like to try new and exotic things.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Are they celebrities or something? I don't get it.


My Response for the show is"Mr. Madison, what you've just said is one of the most insanely idiotic things I have ever heard. At no point in your rambling, incoherent response were you even close to anything that could be considered a rational thought. Everyone in this room is now dumber for having listened to it. I award you no points, and may God have mercy on your soul." (the Principal on Billy Madison) Not dead on but it is exactly the way I feel abut most of what is on tv today.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

It really pisses me off when they have shows like this. They try to make it look like all southern people are stupid. I don't know what rock they were found under just put them back and move along there's nothing to see here. We must not be too stupid we have sausage potato gravy and cat head biscuits.lol


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Are they celebrities or something? I don't get it.


our own freak show and oddity exhibit of social malformation and genetic engineering of the most heinous kind.

This show..Honey Boo boo...makes Jerry Springer look like a science documentary


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Let's just say that the whole family is something scraped off the bottom of the gene pool... Best forgotten along with the rest of the freak show they chose to call "reality tv".

And no, southern people aren't stupid. They do tend to ignore grammar, spelling, and puncuation now and then, but maybe they're always short on time...


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

A mockery of the south. 
People bitch and cry about Duck Dynasty praying before dinner, but not about idiotic trash like hooneubooboo


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I've never seen Duck Dinasty either


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Duck dynasty is a great show. I actually got to meet the whole clan of Robertsons. They came to my factory when we started making Duck Commander brand tires.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Reality TV is not reality. Honey boo boo is a display of inbred idiocy. Sons of guns is the same.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll stick to Star Trek


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

thepeartree said:


> Let's just say that the whole family is something scraped off the bottom of the gene pool... Best forgotten along with the rest of the freak show they chose to call "reality tv".
> 
> And no, southern people aren't stupid. They do tend to ignore grammar, spelling, and puncuation now and then, but maybe they're always short on time...


Excuse me?

You just caught the attention of the resident grammar nazi who hails from the southeastern corner of Alabama.


----------



## TJC44 (Mar 16, 2014)

Tires?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

TJC44 said:


> Tires?


Yep. All terrains and mud tires.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I've spent time in the south and can't believe the crap the media shovels about southern lifestyle. Honey Boo Boo was a show lampooning southern culture and not even close to reality.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I have visited South Carolina, Georgia, Louisiana and Florida and have many clients from these states with whom I regularly correspond with via email, I have only encountered impeccable command of English, something I strive for every day.
When visiting Southern states, the only dumb asses I have ever encountered, were visitors from Northern states, who complained and whined about everything.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

We have our share of dumbasses here in the south. Just like everywhere else.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> We have our share of dumbasses here in the south. Just like everywhere else.


That's normal...the impression through the lens of reality TV that everybody is like that is a parody.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> I have visited South Carolina, Georgia, Louisiana and Florida and have many clients from these states with whom I regularly correspond with via email, I have only encountered impeccable command of English, something I strive for every day.
> When visiting Southern states, the only dumb asses I have ever encountered, were visitors from Northern states, who complained and whined about everything.


You would mistake me for one those during the summer. I whine like a kid due the the heat.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

She looks kinda like Jabba the hut.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Arklatex said:


> She looks kinda like Jabba the hut.


Dude. I just ate. I do this?


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Denton said:


> You would mistake me for one those during the summer. I whine like a kid due the the heat.


Ahem. Need I repeat myself? :-D:shock: Just read the above...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> I have visited South Carolina, Georgia, Louisiana and Florida and have many clients from these states with whom I regularly correspond with via email, I have only encountered impeccable command of English, something I strive for every day.
> When visiting Southern states, the only dumb asses I have ever encountered, were visitors from Northern states, who complained and whined about everything.


If you are ever in South Carolina again (or near here) you let me know!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> If you are ever in South Carolina again (or near here) you let me know!


You got it, same goes for you


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

So how does the media portray Preppers? Ever sat through one of those shows? Not exactly flattering.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> I have visited South Carolina, Georgia, Louisiana and Florida and have many clients from these states with whom I regularly correspond with via email, I have only encountered impeccable command of English, something I strive for every day.
> When visiting Southern states, the only dumb asses I have ever encountered, were visitors from Northern states, who complained and whined about everything.


Unless you are in the business of providing social services, welfare, food stamps, or Obama phones...you usually will not meet our southern stereotypical trailer park trash. And for a fact they are no different from the Ghetto dwellers of the north. Also there is nothing wrong with living in a trailer...it's being the trash part of that which brings us so much bad publicity.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Pretty much all of the Hollywood and TV types are a bunch of sickos any way. Pretty much normal in their circles.


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Yep. All terrains and mud tires.


You wouldn't happen to have 54" boggers???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

A cross-section of Americana is Talladega, AL on a NASCAR race weekend. Sho' 'nuff.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

I read a story about this. Apparently TLC, which is about the slummiest network I can think of, making MTV look like intellectual programming... Sorry, I digress, but apparently they cancelled the show stating; "Supporting the health and welfare of these remarkable children is our only priority. TLC is faithfully committed to the children's ongoing comfort and well-being."

Should I bother to explain why I find that statement ludicrous?

I will just in case. If the health and welfare of these children was TLCs priority, then they wouldn't have exploited them in the first place to turn a profit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Are they celebrities or something? I don't get it.


I feels your pain on that. I have accidentally stumbled over the show while channel surfing a few times. It seems to revolve around the adventures of a chubby little girl and her inbred extended family. Very similar to the classic TV show called. "Who be da bebby deddy?" Or something close to that.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I thought we had another tragedy. I see now that justice has been served. BY BY BOO BOO!! ::clapping::


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Yep. All terrains and mud tires.


I haven't seen these around yet. Are they any good or just a cheap gimmick.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

cdell said:


> I haven't seen these around yet. Are they any good or just a cheap gimmick.


They are the exact same as the excellent Cooper Discoverer or Mastercraft Courser MT/AT. Just priced a little higher. They are all great tires made in Texarkana, Arkansas.


----------

